# Do You Have A Blog



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm just curious and wondering if any of you have a blog?

I have a small blog Kentucky Walking Sticks - Kentucky Walking Canes , but I haven't got many followers.

Just curious.


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a blog page on my website at www.lewca.com but like you I don't have many followers. Mostly my fault because I haven't been putting much work into the blog. Maybe I'll have some more time in a week or so. Officially retiring next week!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I am thinking about making one. But like you mentioned Bill, if you don't add stuff people don't really follow. You've got some useful stuff there!
Randy, your blog looks interesting, I didn't know Kentuckians had shoes  (like us reeefined Tenuhseeans)


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep, got a new pair last week and both shoes are same size.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------

